# petit sondage chess



## Dendrimere (6 Mai 2005)

bon, je voulais juste savoir si certains jouaient aux echecs "chess" sur leur mac ???
si oui, arrivez-vous a exploser le computer ??? j'ai jamais reussi  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Moi ça me gonfle ce soft que même tiger installe alors que Stuffit n'est pas livré avec l'os ! On est pas là pour rigoler, mais pour travailler !
Non, sérieusement, j'ai toujours perdu aux échecs contre la machine... Chess est beaucoup moins glorifiant pour l'ago que le Solitaire ou le Freecell de windows !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

non, je ne joue pas a cela.....
moi j'aurais preferé avoir un tetris a la place  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

j'ai essaye, je perds tout le temps, j'ai arrete...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2005)

oui

oui


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

je l'ai jeté.
Pour l'histoire, Chess est une des réminiscences de NeXT...


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

Je joue
Je perd souvent
Je gagne parfois


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

J'ai joué
J'ai trop perdu
J'ai abandonné :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai joué
> J'ai trop perdu
> J'ai abandonné :casse:



j'espère que tu n'as fait la même chose pour les femmes...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

J'ai joué
J'ai gagné et je l'ai foutu à la corbeille car préférant jouer avec des amis plus âgés.


----------



## duracel (6 Mai 2005)

j'ai joué, souvent perdu, très peu gagné.
Je préfère le tarot.


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai joué, souvent perdu, très peu gagné.
> Je préfère le tarot.



tu as un jeu de tarot sur mac ???


----------



## duracel (6 Mai 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tu as un jeu de tarot sur mac ???



Oui, c'est un sharware, tu peux télécharger ici la version démo. Ensuite, il suffit de suivre les instructions.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est un sharware, tu peux télécharger ici la version démo. Ensuite, il suffit de suivre les instructions.


  on peux jouer en ligne ?



Ca serait rigolo un tournois de Tarot MacG :love:


----------



## duracel (6 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> on peux jouer en ligne ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ca serait rigolo un tournois de Tarot MacG :love:




Oui, le jeu permet des parties sur internet. En mode sharware le nombre de donnes est limitée. Pour débloquer, faut payer la version complète.

+1 pour un tournoi MacG.


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Mai 2005)

ah ouais, ca peut être bien le tournois MacG de tarot...


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, ca peut être bien le tournois MacG de tarot...




je suis !


----------



## toys (7 Mai 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> bon, je voulais juste savoir si certains jouaient aux echecs "chess" sur leur mac ???
> si oui, arrivez-vous a exploser le computer ??? j'ai jamais reussi  !!!




je joue une ou deux foi par jour et je me fait étaler a chaque foi (je joue comme une tanche en même temps donc .....)


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> on peux jouer en ligne ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ca serait rigolo un tournois de Tarot MacG :love:


+1


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> bon, je voulais juste savoir si certains jouaient aux echecs "chess" sur leur mac ???
> si oui, arrivez-vous a exploser le computer ??? j'ai jamais reussi  !!!




  Salut.
  Justement, j'ai ouvert un thread sur le sujet. 

  Voir ici :  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=98567

  Mais en gros, il m'était impossible de gagner avec PANTHER, même en sélectionnant le niveau de jeu le plus faible. :rateau:
  Par contre, avec les mêmes réglages, j'arrive à battre mon Mac avec TIGER.  :king: 

  Tu utilises quel OS, Dendrimere?


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est un sharware, tu peux télécharger ici la version démo. Ensuite, il suffit de suivre les instructions.



Je suis agréablement surpris, le jeu est nettement amélioré par rappport à ses débuts. Ceci dit, je ne peux m'empêcher de me souvenir que j'ai acheté ce shareware, il y a quelques années, et que jamais, contrairement aux termes de la licence, je n'ai reçu de mise à jour, ni de nouvelles par mail, et que très rapidement, ma licence s'est avérée inutilisable.


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mai 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> Justement, j'ai ouvert un thread sur le sujet.
> 
> Voir ici :  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=98567
> ...



j'utilise panther pour l'instant...

et je joue aussi comme une quiche !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise panther pour l'instant...
> 
> et je joue aussi comme une quiche !!!



  Ne t'inquiète pas.
 Beaucoup sont dans le même cas que toi. Je n'ai jamais pu battre PANTHER aux Echecs, même en sélectionnant la vitesse de jeu la plus rapide possible pour mon iMac. :rateau: Mais en sélectionnant avec TIGER cette vitesse de jeu la plus rapide possible pour l'ordinateur, il est vraiment possible de gagner!... :king: Je ne suis pas très bon, pour le moins qu'on puisse dire, et j'y arrive! 
Tu verras, avec ce réglage, tu parviendras aussi à battre le tigre, quand tu auras l'occasion de l'affronter, et sans doute de lui mettre sa pâtée! 
  Avec la vitesse la plus rapide possible pour la machine, l'écart de niveau entre PANTHER et TIGER est vraiment spectaculaire.


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2005)

Je réponds au sondage :

Je joue de temps en temps.
Je m'agace à perdre comme un gros manche à chaque fois.
J'abandonne pour quelque temps.

Et ça repart !!

Pas glorieux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

bof, je me le fais tout les matins au p'tit dej... 

nan, je deconne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis agréablement surpris, le jeu est nettement amélioré par rappport à ses débuts. Ceci dit, je ne peux m'empêcher de me souvenir que j'ai acheté ce shareware, il y a quelques années, et que jamais, contrairement aux termes de la licence, je n'ai reçu de mise à jour, ni de nouvelles par mail, et que très rapidement, ma licence s'est avérée inutilisable.



Je suis un peu surpris, j'ai acheté la version 1.0 (à l'auteur à Apple Expo), et depuis, chaque mise à jour m'a été scrupuleusement signalée par mail, jusqu'à la version actuelle.


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

J'ai jamais gagné à ce jeux 
C'est trop dur


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2005)

Je me défends un petit peu aux échecs mais avec le Mac je suis une vraie truffe.
Alors : poubelle


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2005)

Vous m'avez donné une idée là, je vais organiser une partie entre chess et mon jeu d'échecs sur Palm !


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'avez donné une idée là, je vais organiser une partie entre chess et mon jeu d'échecs sur Palm !


  

C'est possible ça? Comment tu t'y prend?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ça? Comment tu t'y prend?



Ben je transmet les mouvements du Palm au Mac par le joueur humain, et vice versa, fastoche, faut juste faire atttention de pas leur faire jouer la même couleur


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je transmet les mouvements du Palm au Mac par le joueur humain, et vice versa, fastoche, faut juste faire atttention de pas leur faire jouer la même couleur


Effectivement, vu sous cette angle, la solution n'est pas trés compliqué. Je pensais à un dispositif plus évolué 
Tiens nous au courant des résultats de cette expérience


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, vu sous cette angle, la solution n'est pas trés compliqué. Je pensais à un dispositif plus évolué
> Tiens nous au courant des résultats de cette expérience



Je n'y manquerais pas, mais pas tout de suite (pour cause de Grand Prix d'Espagne)


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y manquerais pas, mais pas tout de suite (pour cause de Grand Prix d'Espagne)


idem 

C'était ma dernière contibution avant le grand-prix 

Mais rassurez vous, il y en aura d'autre après


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> idem
> 
> C'était ma dernière contibution avant le grand-prix
> 
> Mais rassurez vous, il y en aura d'autre après



Es tu certain que ça doive nous rassurer ?


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai joué
> J'ai gagné et je l'ai foutu à la corbeille car préférant jouer avec des amis plus âgés.


 
Genre ! 


Forcément, jouer et se faire battre par un mac qui a moins d'1 an, ça doit être dur a digerer


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y manquerais pas, mais pas tout de suite (pour cause de Grand Prix d'Espagne)



Bon, j'ai testé, alors voici les résultats :

- Le Palm : pas mal, il fait deuxième

- Le Mac : médiocre, il se classe avant dernier .


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je me défends un petit peu aux échecs mais avec le Mac je suis une vraie truffe.
> Alors : poubelle



Je ne sais pas quel OS tu utilises... 
Désolé de me répéter, mais en sélectionnant la vitesse de jeu la plus rapide -et donc la plus faible- pour l'ordinateur, on obtient une différence de niveau de jeu considérable selon que l'on joue contre PANTHER ou contre TIGER. 
Avec la vitesse la plus rapide, je ne bats jamais PANTHER :rateau: , alors que je gagne contre TIGER à tous les coups :king:. Alors que je suis loin d'être bon aux Echecs.  Franchement, il est possible de battre le tigre aux Echecs!... Si j'y arrive, tout le monde en est capable.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2005)

en effet, je ne l'avais pas essaye avec tiger pour ma part...
donc rectification : sous panther, chess me collait une tole a chaque fois, mais sous tiger, alors la pardon, mais c'est un BLAIREAU!!!  QUI PERD A CHAQUE FOIS!!!
voila c'est fait, c'est dit, je sors...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> on peux jouer en ligne ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ca serait rigolo un tournois de Tarot MacG :love:




1 Miam ?  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juillet 2005)

j'ai enfin pu essayer chess, et c'est vrai qu'on peut le battre maintenant...


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2005)

Avec les échecs, il faut réfléchir, et encore, et encore... autant de raisons pour lesquelles je ne joue pas 

Sinon, s'il manque quelqu'un pour le tarot ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, je ne joue pas a cela.....
> moi j'aurais preferé avoir un tetris a la place  :love:


 Figure-toi qu'il y est très chère :love:

de vrai en plus ! 

Une petite liste de commandes Terminal te permettent de trouver un jeu de Tetris caché


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Figure-toi qu'il y est très chère :love:
> 
> de vrai en plus !
> 
> Une petite liste de commandes Terminal te permettent de trouver un jeu de Tetris caché





tu te trompes de client !!!!!!     

est que j'ai une tete a tripoter le terminal ?


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2005)

Bin j'ai encore joué aux échecs et j'ai encore perdu (plus nul que moi, j'ai pas encore trouvé) et mon fils (8 ans) a repéré et commencé à jouer avec aussi.


----------



## jphg (30 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> non, je ne joue pas a cela.....
> moi j'aurais preferé avoir un tetris a la place  :love:




OH oui !!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

C'était un bon label CHESS.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai joué3fois, j'ai perdu la 1ere, et gagné les 2autres...
(la 1ere en "stronger", la 2eme en faster et la 3ere au milieu)


----------



## gibet_b (5 Mars 2006)

Je viens de faire le test sous TIGER. J'ai réussi à faire nulle avec le curseur au milieu (celui qui détermine la force dans les préférences). En revanche, le logiciel ne connait pas la partie nulle : ni par position théorique, ni par répétition de coup, ni par matériel insuffisant (il continue de jouer roi contre roi !!!). J'ai quasiment jouer aussi vite que lui.

Avec le curseur au milieu, je l'évaluerai à 1800 Elo, peut-être un peu moins. 

Mais bon vraiment pas terrible aux points de vue des options...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2006)

j'en ai fait un peu cette semaine sur mon iBook, quand je me faisais chier après le ski 

Me suis fait baiser à chaque fois par la pomme :rateau:

Faut dire que je joue jamais aux échecs sinon, alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Me suis fait baiser à chaque fois par la pomme :rateau:



Ça, c'est l'inconvénient de l'armure, ça ne permet que les amours cybernétiques !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2006)

Cybernétiques... si berné tiques... 

Tiques ??? 

* C'est même pas vrai j'ai pas de morpions d'abord !!!! *


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2006)

je prefere de loin le shogi aux echecs europeen...
en plus, ce soft...bof...


----------



## gibet_b (5 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je prefere de loin le shogi aux echecs europeen...
> en plus, ce soft...bof...



Ça c'est une question de préférence... Va dire ça à des joueurs d'échecs qui passent tous leurs temps libre à jouer aux échecs (ça me rapelle le bon vieux temps  ) !

Cela dit, le soft chess de mac os est vraiment merdique, je suis d'accord !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est une question de préférence...



mais nous sommes tout a fait d'accord...question de gout...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Mars 2006)

Le seul autre chess que j'ai essayé sur mac est hyper facile, meme le niveau monté au plus dur il vaut pas le facile de celui la


----------



## Warflo (5 Mars 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Figure-toi qu'il y est très chère :love:
> 
> de vrai en plus !
> 
> Une petite liste de commandes Terminal te permettent de trouver un jeu de Tetris caché


Moi je veux la liste de commandes !:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux la liste de commandes !:love:




Pinaise, pareil....


(angie, please....)


----------



## azrael24 (5 Mars 2006)

+1 pour la ligne de commande


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2006)

Dites moi pas que c'est pas vrai  :love:


----------



## valoriel (5 Mars 2006)

ben dans le terminal vous tapez *emacs* puis *esc-x* et enfin *tetris*
ça marche aussi en remplaçant *tetris* par *snake*!

et il y en a un paquet d'autre mais je me souviens plus des noms


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi pas que c'est pas vrai  :love:



Ce n'est pas vrai !  

_Mais c'est bien pour te faire plaisir, et parce que tu l'as demandé, hein !_


----------



## valoriel (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas vrai !
> 
> _Mais c'est bien pour te faire plaisir, et parce que tu l'as demandé, hein !_


floodeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> floodeur



Pas du tout ! C'est pour rendre service 

Au fait, c'est quoi, qu'est pas vrai ? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (6 Mars 2006)

aucune idée  

mais j'ai répondu à la question


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ben dans le terminal vous tapez *emacs* puis *esc-x* et enfin *tetris*
> ça marche aussi en remplaçant *tetris* par *snake*!
> 
> et il y en a un paquet d'autre mais je me souviens plus des noms




sur de toi...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sur de toi...?



Oui, c'est bien ça, mais faut tout taper en une ligne avant de valider.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien ça, mais faut tout taper en une ligne avant de valider.




yes, cool....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Mars 2006)

Terminal ? l'application ? j'arrive rien a changer


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2006)

Ca marche que sur un eMac ?


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

C'est ironique?


----------



## valoriel (6 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche que sur un eMac ?


non non   :mouais:

là mon cher global, je suis globalement déçu 

je parlais de la commande emacs, bien connu de nos amis unixiens et depuis peu de nos amis gamers 
quand à toi, mon cher tintin je suis sûr que tu trouveras une réponse adaptée au près des instances paternels


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

Et une fois que je suis là je fais quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2006)

Moi et le Terminal 

J'arrive aussi à rentrer la commande mais c'est tout


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et une fois que je suis là je fais quoi ?


idem


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2006)

Bah nous voilà avancé :sleep:


----------



## PinkTurtle (15 Mars 2006)

Quand tu es dans emacs, tu appuies sur la touche echap 'esc' puis la touche x et en bas de emacs apparait une ligne avec M-x
Tu tapes tetris a ce moment là puis entrée et ca devrait le faire, enfin chez moi ca marche mais c'est pas top, c'est tout petit et tout écrasé dans un coin de emacs :mouais:


----------

